# Fast Cutting 2-3k stone and 5K Synthetic



## Marko Tsourkan (Jun 25, 2011)

Need a fast cutting 2-3k stone to use after Bester 1200 and one in 5K range after. Have been out of synthetic stones for a while, so not sure what's what these days.

M


----------



## aaronsgibson (Jun 25, 2011)

Well for a 2k stone I use the Naniwa Aotoshi 2k Green Brick. It in my opinion and many others is that it is similar to an aoto in that it finish is much more I would say around 4k, and cuts like a 1k or so and it's rather fast and for the price like 45$ (When they are in, they go fast) along with the size which is two full bricks. That's my recommendation hope this helps.


----------



## El Pescador (Jun 25, 2011)

Jon's gessin 2k soaker. Cuts fast and great feedback.


----------



## mattrud (Jun 25, 2011)

I am still digging my rika 5k. I find it cuts pretty fast and leaves a nice finish for that range. its not a 5k finish but cuts nicely. I rarely do below that stone these days.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 25, 2011)

i like my synthetic blue aoto.


----------



## rockbox (Jun 25, 2011)

Jon's gessin will replace your bester because it cuts just as fast if not faster and leaves a 2K+ finish


----------



## heirkb (Jun 25, 2011)

rockbox said:


> Jon's gessin will replace your bester because it cuts just as fast if not faster and leaves a 2K+ finish


 
That's what I was gonna say. I've only used the Bester a tiny bit, but that's what it seemed like to me when I compared them. I don't even use much pressure on the 2k and it cuts really quickly.


----------



## tk59 (Jun 25, 2011)

The Gesshin 400-2k-4k series is the nicest soaker series I've tried. I easily prefer them over the Choseras and the tried and true Bester-Rika combo.


----------



## l r harner (Jun 25, 2011)

i was warned about how fast jons 4k was for my razors but i likie it alot mtter of fact i think i be getting one so i have a nice step from the DMT1200 and then go 8k 12 k and maybe jons 20k cause it had a nice feel to it


----------



## tk59 (Jun 25, 2011)

l r harner said:


> ...and then go 8k 12 k and maybe jons 20k cause it had a nice feel to it


 That's my razor progression, too. I use 8 to 12kSS and Gesshin20k.


----------



## l r harner (Jun 25, 2011)

mine is the norton 8k then c12k


----------



## El Pescador (Jun 25, 2011)

I like the 4k. It's no where near as muddy as the rika but the feedback is great. I was lucky to try it at Jons. I plan on using it to replace my rika.

Pesky


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 25, 2011)

I still love my shapton pro 2k. Probably the best feeling stone in their lineup.

If you have a fast cutting synthetic 5k, I'm not sure a 2k is really going to do anything but add another step. Just my $0.02.


----------



## Seb (Jun 25, 2011)

My favorite stone right now is a medium-hard #6K-rated stone by Sigma Power called the Jinzo Renge Suita. The abrasives are irregularly set into the matrix to mimic the irregular finish of a natural stone. It's now my finishing stone because of the refined but aggressive edge but it also cuts quite fast.


----------



## tim0mit (Jun 25, 2011)

Where are the gesshin 4k and 20k found on jons site? I've also read he has a 10k but have been unable to find itm


----------



## El Pescador (Jun 25, 2011)

Not up yet on Jons site. Probably next week.

Pesky


----------



## JBroida (Jun 25, 2011)

sorry I've been too busy to get them up... as soon as I have a chance I will get them up


----------



## tk59 (Jun 25, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> If you have a fast cutting synthetic 5k, I'm not sure a 2k is really going to do anything but add another step...


You have a point but it really depends on how much time you want to spend at each step and what you want your "base" edge to look like. If you want your base edge to be 4k-ish with no coarser scratches, it takes a realtively long time to do that going straight to a 5k. I don't really consider the Rika a fast 5k but more like an average 3k so that also works well.

tim0mit: call, pm or email Jon.

oops. sorry. Jon was too quick.


----------



## Seb (Jun 25, 2011)

Seb said:


> My favorite stone right now is a medium-hard #6K-rated stone by Sigma Power called the Jinzo Renge Suita. The abrasives are irregularly set into the matrix to mimic the irregular finish of a natural stone. It's now my finishing stone because of the refined but aggressive edge but it also cuts quite fast.


 















I'd also suggest that it's fast enough to go straight there from a #1/1.2K stone. It leaves a hazy finish (definitely not mirror).


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 25, 2011)

That is interesting! I bet is saves them money on manufacture too.

Where is that stone acquired?


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 25, 2011)

Seb said:


> My favorite stone right now is a medium-hard #6K-rated stone by Sigma Power called the Jinzo Renge Suita. The abrasives are irregularly set into the matrix to mimic the irregular finish of a natural stone. It's now my finishing stone because of the refined but aggressive edge but it also cuts quite fast.


 
where did you get that?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 25, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> That is interesting! I bet is saves them money on manufacture too.
> 
> Where is that stone acquired?


 
I found one here:

http://www.toolsfromjapan.com/store...oduct_info&cPath=335_404_403&products_id=1494

Rick


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 25, 2011)

cool. i'm going to give my 6k Suehiro to a friend, so i'm in the market for a new 6k


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 26, 2011)

Eh, it's a little spendy. Anyone care to knock up a review for that thing? I'm really interested in the concept, but not $65 + shipping interested.


----------



## Seb (Jun 26, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I found one here:
> 
> http://www.toolsfromjapan.com/store...oduct_info&cPath=335_404_403&products_id=1494
> 
> Rick


 
Woops... that's not the same one, I don't think, but I did get mine from toolsfromjapan (Stu). 

Jinzo = Synthetic
Renge = Lotus

... so Jinzo Renge Suita = synthetic lotus-pattern Suita.

Push down with moderate pressure and it cuts fast, ease back and use light pressure and it is a great finisher.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 26, 2011)

I have been going Bester 1200, Rika 5k, Gesshin 5k.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 26, 2011)

Seb said:


> Woops... that's not the same one, I don't think, but I did get mine from toolsfromjapan (Stu).
> 
> Jinzo = Synthetic
> Renge = Lotus
> ...


 
The picture of the stone looks like yours, Seb, even if the name isn't the same.

Rick


----------



## Seb (Jun 26, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> The picture of the stone looks like yours, Seb, even if the name isn't the same.
> 
> Rick


 
I'm not sure, Rick. The Jinzo Renge Suita (JRS) is made by Saico, Sigma Power's parent company, but it's not badged as a SP. And, to confuse things more, there is at least one other series. IIRC, Stu also offered me that one but he mentioned that it's harder and even faster.

And the box in that link reads (I think): "Siggumapawaseramikku; highest grade for cutlery", so it's the SP Ceramic series and not the JRS.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 26, 2011)

Can't argue with you Seb, but they sure do look alike:











Rick


----------



## Cadillac J (Jun 26, 2011)

I've always went Bester 1200--Naniwa SS 5K and never had a need for an in between stone.


----------



## kalaeb (Jun 26, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> I have been going Bester 1200, Rika 5k, Gesshin 5k.


 
This is similar to what I am using. At first I thought going from the Rika 5k to the Gesshin 5k was a waste, but the Gesshin provides a finish closer to a 6+k. I love the stone, although it is not fast.


----------



## Seb (Jun 26, 2011)

Rick, I've got it.

I did an email search and Stu mentioned that that the Ceramic Series and the Renge Series look exactly the same but the Ceramic is harder: 

<<Funny, the actual Sigma Ceramic looks the same, works the same but is harder still.>>


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 26, 2011)

Seb said:


> Rick, I've got it.
> 
> I did an email search and Stu mentioned that that the Ceramic Series and the Renge Series look exactly the same but the Ceramic is harder:
> 
> <<Funny, the actual Sigma Ceramic looks the same, works the same but is harder still.>>


 
Thanks for clearing this up, Seb. Does Stu have your stone on his website?


----------



## Seb (Jun 26, 2011)

Not sure. I'll email him later and ask.


----------



## Seb (Jun 27, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Thanks for clearing this up, Seb. Does Stu have your stone on his website?


 
Stu said to say that he can get _anything _in the Sigma Power lineup, with or without bases. And the Renge is cheaper than the SP6K listed on the site.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 27, 2011)

Seb said:


> Stu said to say that he can get _anything _in the Sigma Power lineup, with or without bases. And the Renge is cheaper than the SP6K listed on the site.


 
Thanks, Seb. I may have to pick one up.


----------



## Seb (Jun 27, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Thanks, Seb. I may have to pick one up.


 
Hope you like it, Rick.


----------

